# Nailed it!



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

Today, while chiseling out a poorly mortised hinge area on a heavy problem door, I hit a finishing nail that was set (hidden) down in the jamb. :furious: 

Took a really nice chunk out of my 1/2" (12mm) Marples chisel.  

Had to use a file to temporarily restore an edge onto it so that I could finish the job. Back to the stone tomorrow.


----------



## BlockHead (Dec 28, 2007)

This is why I keep a couple of work horse chissels in my toolbox.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

BlockHead said:


> This is why I keep a couple of work horse chissels in my toolbox.


It wasn't but a couple of months ago that I took both the Nicholson Woodchuck chisel and the inexpensive Stanley chisel out of my toolbox to "retire" them. I couldn't tell you how many times I resharpened both of them. Never hit a hidden nail doing a hinge or lockplate when I carried them. So, I figured that the better Marples chisel I was saving in my shop all these years should finally get some actual use. Bingo! Well, at least the remaining five chisels in the set are still in great shape - you guessed it, back in the shop where they'll stay. :laughing:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Years ago I was asked by a crazy lil' old glass cutter [he was VERY talented,hand cut lead crystal] to borrow a chisel. I gave him one of my old Stanleys. When he brought it back the damn thing was DESTROYED!!! He tried to split a nut with it.:huh: 

Haven't loaned a tool out since.


----------



## BlockHead (Dec 28, 2007)

Actually, even my work horse chissels are decent quality Stanleys, with the steel cap on the end of the handle. I sharpen them on my 4-1/4" angle grinder and just keep going. Also have a stone if I need a near razor tip, but it doesn't last long. The temper is gone from the blades a long time ago. 

The 3/4" about an inch shorter than the others. They were the same length when I bought them.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, I spent about an hour working on the chisel New Year's Day. I used my rolling chisel guide on three different Arkansas stones with some oil to remove the nick, redo the taper and sharpen the chisel. It's in great shape now, just a wee bit shorter than it once was. :thumbsup:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

*chissels sharpening*

I use to hand sharpen all my wood chissels on an old block stone. It served me well over the years. 
A year are so back, I bought a craftman wet stone from my a freind. It is powerd by 110 volts and has a round stone about 2 inches wide and about 3 inches round. It has a tool rest that is ajustable. After I figured out what angle that worked best, I spent a day sharpening all my my wood chissels. They now have a razer edge and occasionally double for an exact-0-knife. I carry a set from 1/4 inch to 1 1/2. All sharp enough to mortice a hinge without using a hammer.
I still carry the old block stone in my truck to use in the feild.


----------

